# ISFP, INFP, ISTP, ISTJ, or INFJ?



## Mamoru (Mar 30, 2014)

The time I find myself a type I somewhat identify with, I'm faced with more confusion. I made a thread on reddit some days ago but I want to post it here for more insight. 

Depending on what test I take, I get INFP, ISFP, or ISTP. I get others but it's rare compared to how often I get these three on tests. Everything aside from my introverted scores are pretty wishy-washy. I sometimes will get INFJ as well; that was my very first type and I still relate to it a bit, but much less in comparison to before and not very accurate to the me today. I was told by others that I was an ISTJ, which this seems like a plausible option considering its cognitive functions are the closest to mine, but I don't think I'm a J type. If at all, it's marginal. 
I was told that ISTJ''s are actually perceivers because their strongest function was Introverted Sensing, which I can kinda see that, but I'm not exactly convinced about this being my type.

My cognitive functions:
(from the cognitive test on cognitivequiz.com)
Fi - Te - Ti - Si - Ne - Ni - Fe - Se
scores if anyone's interested:

* *














Those results are pretty spot on; if I had to order it myself it'd be Fi - Te/Ti - Si - Ni - Ne - Fe - Se - latter two are definitely my weakest, and the first four are my strongest.

*SCENARIO 1​Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.*

Pretending that I'd be talking about marriage so fast(I don't even want to get married in the first place; I think a relationship is less smothering without it), I'd really be fucking pissed that I was left in the dirt with no contact. I don't care if it's terminal cancer or whatever, I think if those 2 years were so amazing you wouldn't have to ignore me over it. But since it's a fatal disease I guess I can put my bitching aside and console my partner. There's really nothing else I can do at this point. Because of the state the cancer is in I'd probably start mentally preparing myself for his death and moving with my life (though it'd leave a big dent in my heart).

*SCENARIO 2​You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.*

Ughh, this really depends. I have no problem with helping; in fact, I like flaunting my knowledge. But at some point, the tutoring is going to become another pathway to the answers, so it depends on how far this roommate is going to push me with this "help". If it got to that point I'd stop, but otherwise I'd continue.

*SCENARIO 3​Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two. Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it. Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.*

Project 1 sounds more appealing, but if it's abstract logic, then I'm not interested whatsoever. Project 2 is probably the one I'd go with, since it's more concrete and digestible. I also don't like working in groups (of people that I don't know/care for), so working by myself sounds ideal. Project 2 all the way

*SCENARIO 4​Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.*
Unless I had an idea of my own, I'd try to get the other three to decide on an idea for the project. From there we can all talk about what we want to do and etc. Have everyone know what they're doing rather than someone assigning them work. I don't like being managed nor managing people, so this way is best for me. Not anything else to it than that if they have a good work ethic. 

*SCENARIO 5​It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.*

a. sleep
b. watch shows
c. read 
d. video games
e. watch funny videos on the internet

I'm doing as many as I can in the most gluttonous fashion

*SCENARIO 6​You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor*

Artist = I like drawing as a hobby, but not as a career. It'd hinder my artistic process
Scientist = not the biggest fan of science. and i'm not a fan of scientists' thinking process either. it's too rigid and narrow-minded 
Actor = there's no one I want to act like other than myself 
Engineer = this was one of my first considerations, but engineering is wayy too hands on and technical for my liking
Musician = I will listen to music when I'm bored, but that's it. I have no passion for it at all. Being a producer sounds like fun though
Lawyer = i'm not exactly sure what's so off-setting about this position, but it's the worst occupation I can think of for me
Counselor = no one's gonna be able to deal with your problems except yourself. i don't mind lending out advice, but i do mind when i hear complaining 
Entrepreneur = too shaky. I need some stability
Teacher = HAHAHAHA I don't like dealing with bratty children
Manager = as i mentioned above, I don't like being managed nor managing others
psychologist = see Counselor
Computer Programmer = this would be perfect for me. The occupation gives me the space I need and the money's great. The only problem is that I don't like coding :[
Clergy = i want nothing to do with any religious activities. at all
Child Care = see Teacher
Medical Doctor = a doctor is too smothering and demanding for me. I want something relatively laid-back - but not easy - that gives me space and lots of income. Best occupation I found so far is a nurse anesthetist, which is what I'm aiming for. 

*SCENARIO 7*​*
Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?*

The colors. The shading. The partially-enclosed cavern-like sight. It's like it's covered in a shroud of mystery.This is a place I'd love to adventure to and just stare in awe.


----------



## The Doctor (May 29, 2015)

I'm really seeing ISTJ here. What makes you think that you aren't a J type? Introverted Js may have a dominant perceiving function, but their auxiliary judging function is extroverted... That means Je and Pi (the highest perceiving function is introverted, the highest judging function is extroverted).
I think a lot of people are averse to the idea that they are a J type because they procrastinate or are messy. J types can be messy or procrastinate. You seem decisive and you seem to like stability.

The key for this even said that the combination of Si-Te and tertiary Fi can seem like Ti, but in reality I think you have more Te. Ti loves abstract logic.


----------



## Mamoru (Mar 30, 2014)

The Doctor said:


> I'm really seeing ISTJ here. What makes you think that you aren't a J type? Introverted Js may have a dominant perceiving function, but their auxiliary judging function is extroverted... That means Je and Pi (the highest perceiving function is introverted, the highest judging function is extroverted).
> I think a lot of people are averse to the idea that they are a J type because they procrastinate or are messy. J types can be messy or procrastinate. You seem decisive and you seem to like stability.
> 
> The key for this even said that the combination of Si-Te and tertiary Fi can seem like Ti, but in reality I think you have more Te. Ti loves abstract logic.


I'm really on the fence with J/P since I identify with qualities of both. J types are normally described as perseverant and hardworking but I'm too inconsistent to be called perseverant and fickle with what I devote my energy to. I think I'm naturally a perceiver but my parents (ISTJ and INTJ if anyone's curious) really stressed J-like qualities for me in my upbringing, so that's also a part of me as well. But I'm not sure if it's the "real" me if you get what I mean.

The only for-sure score I get is my introverted one. Everything else is up in the air and marginal. 

And if that's the case then I have more Te then. I'm not a fan of abstract and theoretical thinking. I thought Ti applied mostly to musing and introspection


----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

Posting to subscribe. I'll post something in a bit.

Also I LOVEEEE the fact that you have Lambdadelta as your avatar. Umineko's visual novel is so great!


----------



## The Doctor (May 29, 2015)

Mamoru said:


> I'm really on the fence with J/P since I identify with qualities of both. J types are normally described as perseverant and hardworking but I'm too inconsistent to be called perseverant and fickle with what I devote my energy to. I think I'm naturally a perceiver but my parents (ISTJ and INTJ if anyone's curious) really stressed J-like qualities for me in my upbringing, so that's also a part of me as well. But I'm not sure if it's the "real" me if you get what I mean.
> 
> The only for-sure score I get is my introverted one. Everything else is up in the air and marginal.
> 
> And if that's the case then I have more Te then. I'm not a fan of abstract and theoretical thinking. I thought Ti applied mostly to musing and introspection


Nah, introspection isn't related to one function. Fi is just as introspective.
Ti is sort of... it makes you want to know why everything is the way it is. How things work, why they work... Less of what the facts are and more of _why_ they are. It's difficult to explain I guess.

If you have Te as dominant or auxiliary, you're going to be a J type.
You could always try looking at ISTP if you still think you're not a judger, but you should go with whatever feels right. Look more into ISTJ as well.


----------



## Mamoru (Mar 30, 2014)

Kaizuka said:


> Posting to subscribe. I'll post something in a bit.
> 
> Also I LOVEEEE the fact that you have Lambdadelta as your avatar. Umineko's visual novel is so great!


haha I knew someone would take notice. I finished it recently and I've been fangirling over it



The Doctor said:


> Nah, introspection isn't related to one function. Fi is just as introspective.
> Ti is sort of... it makes you want to know why everything is the way it is. How things work, why they work... Less of what the facts are and more of _why_ they are. It's difficult to explain I guess.
> 
> If you have Te as dominant or auxiliary, you're going to be a J type.
> You could always try looking at ISTP if you still think you're not a judger, but you should go with whatever feels right. Look more into ISTJ as well.


ISTJ may be it. I watched The Sixteen Types: ISTJ video on youtube (it won't let me hotlink for some reason?) and it was fairly accurate. I checked out ISTP's as well and stopped three minutes in because it didn't describe me at all

I think I'm an ISTP in socionics as well, and someone told me that would translate to ISTJ in MBTI, so I guess that further confirms it. Would love to hear more opinions though from people

And is it also a concern what results I get on a test? I'm not very confident in any type because of how much it varies depending on what test I take.


----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

Ok, before I start, I'd like to say I'm relatively new with functions, so you're going to want other people's input over mine.

I'm seeing Fi and Si in your responses, and some inferior Te. I think ISTJ, but I'm not good at picking up on Ne because I don't use it....so....erm. Yeah.

INFP could be a possibility, as I wasn't seeing a lot of Te. It seems you relate a LOT to ISTJ though, so ISTJ is probably more likely.


----------



## The Doctor (May 29, 2015)

Kaizuka said:


> Ok, before I start, I'd like to say I'm relatively new with functions, so you're going to want other people's input over mine.
> 
> I'm seeing Fi and Si in your responses, and some inferior Te. I think ISTJ, but I'm not good at picking up on Ne because I don't use it....so....erm. Yeah.
> 
> INFP could be a possibility, as I wasn't seeing a lot of Te. It seems you relate a LOT to ISTJ though, so ISTJ is probably more likely.


This questionnaire actually has a key. Looking through it, it does keep saying that Si or Ni and tertiary Fi can mask Te or make it seem more like Ti. I think that's exactly what's going on here.
There's still evidence of clear Te:

"Entrepreneur = too shaky. I need some stability"
"The occupation gives me the space I need and the money's great"
She also mentions she likes flaunting her knowledge and both scored and self-ranked Te and Ti high.

I don't see Ne. At all. I can't get a feel for the inferior function because this questionnaire doesn't really get into that...
Anyways, I really doubt that she's an N type. I see lots of Si, nothing to indicate Ni or Ne. ISFP is also Fi-dom and Te-inferior, but I don't see inferior Te. Where do you see inferior Te?


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

The "too shaky" bit? A good sign of low-level Ne. More significant is the way you rule things out rather than add things in. Artist? Interferes with my creative process. Science? Too rigid. Engineer? Too technical. Musician? Teacher? Lawyer? No, no, and definitely not. 

This is exactly what Js do, both in the dichotomy-based MBTI and in the functional analysis as a result of low extraverted perception: "I don't need to _do_ (Pe) because I already _can tell_ (Pi) I'm not going to like it". 

As a P-type, my inclination is "Artist? Just slap some color on a board and mumble something pretentious. Let's do it. Science? I guess could handle it for a while. Engineer? Well, maybe on the sales/marketing side. Musician? Let's get ready to rumble!"

ISTJ is a good fit for you.


----------



## The Doctor (May 29, 2015)

TyranAmiros said:


> This is exactly what Js do, both in the dichotomy-based MBTI and in the functional analysis as a result of low extraverted perception: "I don't need to _do_ (Pe) because I already _can tell_ (Pi) I'm not going to like it".
> 
> As a P-type, my inclination is "Artist? Just slap some color on a board and mumble something pretentious. Let's do it. Science? I guess could handle it for a while. Engineer? Well, maybe on the sales/marketing side. Musician? Let's get ready to rumble!"


thank you for intensifying my current identity crisis

I do agree with this, though. This is definitely something I noticed and accredited to J. however when you put it like this i sure sound less like a Ji/Pe type


----------



## Mamoru (Mar 30, 2014)

@The Doctor he*. don't let the avatar fool you


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

The Doctor said:


> thank you for intensifying my current identity crisis
> 
> I do agree with this, though. This is definitely something I noticed and accredited to J. however when you put it like this i sure sound less like a Ji/Pe type


I took a course with a trained MBTI administrator who works for a career placement center who said that it's one of the easiest ways to tell P vs J. Just give a person a list of careers and ask, "what do you want to do?" Js will pick one or two. Ps will pick dozens. Of course, she told us this _after_ she'd had us write down our answers and I looked down at my list of 50+ careers I was interested in. One of the reasons I retyped from INTJ-->INTP. 

In function theory, it comes down to Pe vs Pi--Pes (i.e. P-types in MBTI) need to experience something to feel that they understand it, while Pis (i.e. J-types) need to evaluate something to feel they understand it. Perceiving by doing vs perceiving by observing. 

PM me if you want to discuss this further.


----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

@TyranAmiros

Sorry to butt in, but I'm pretty curious. I think I may PM you to ask some questions, as I'm also trying to figure my own type.


----------



## The Doctor (May 29, 2015)

Mamoru said:


> @The Doctor he*. don't let the avatar fool you


Oh oops! I'm really sorry about that. I do that a lot- I was thinking I should go check your gender but my crappy wifi and mobile made that annoying to do so I went for my first guess. It probably was the avatar being a female that threw me.


----------



## Mamoru (Mar 30, 2014)

The Doctor said:


> Oh oops! I'm really sorry about that. I do that a lot- I was thinking I should go check your gender but my crappy wifi and mobile made that annoying to do so I went for my first guess. It probably was the avatar being a female that threw me.


all good roud: don't sweat it


----------



## Mamoru (Mar 30, 2014)

@The Doctor @TyranAmiros

Is it also a concern what results I get on a test? I get varying types depending on what test I take and it makes me feel less confident about me being an ISTJ (or any other type for that matter).


----------



## The Doctor (May 29, 2015)

Mamoru said:


> @The Doctor @TyranAmiros
> 
> Is it also a concern what results I get on a test? I get varying types depending on what test I take and it makes me feel less confident about me being an ISTJ (or any other type for that matter).


That doesn't mean you don't have a type. I have a friend who's ISFP and never got ISFP on a test. The tests aren't always reliable.


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

Mamoru said:


> @The Doctor @TyranAmiros
> 
> Is it also a concern what results I get on a test? I get varying types depending on what test I take and it makes me feel less confident about me being an ISTJ (or any other type for that matter).


I _always_ get INTJ on dichotomy-based tests. Tertiary Si can do that--I prefer a burger (known) to kale and quinoa salad (unknown) when I go to a restaurant. I prefer following a routine (which must be externally enforced because god knows I don't have the self-discipline) to a constantly changing schedule. I will have planned out a trip in advance (even if that changes on the ground) rather than leaving things completely open. 

Tests are great at giving you ideas, but they require interpretation.


----------

